# BYC is updating, please chat here :)



## Nifty

BYC is going through the same upgrade we did here a few months ago, but it's going to take a LOT longer. That being the case, I wanted to start a thread here where peeps could come get updates


----------



## Nifty

Ok, we've closed down the forum so we can make sure there aren't any new posts etc. while we do a backup of all the data!


----------



## chickens really

Holy poop am I the first one! ?
Do I win something?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

I don't know if I can make it without BYC until tomorrow! Can't wait to see the new update.


----------



## WildBird

Both excited and nervous for the change...


----------



## chickens really

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I don't know if I can make it without BYC until tomorrow! Can't wait to see the new update.


Strange formate again...


----------



## Nifty

WildBird said:


> Both excited and nervous for the change...


I think most peeps won't even notice much difference. Of all the "changes" we've done over the years, this one's actually relatively minor.


----------



## chickens really

This one is very different..


----------



## Nifty

BYC is huge, so the backup is going to take a while 

(all the tens of millions of items including threads, posts, messages, articles, review, pictures, etc. etc. etc.)


----------



## WildBird

Nifty said:


> BYC is huge, so the backup is going to take a while
> 
> (all the tens of millions of items including threads, posts, messages, articles, review, pictures, etc. etc. etc.)


How many Staff Members are working on it? Just curious. I love learning about BYC history and behind-the-scenes work.


----------



## Nifty

WildBird said:


> How many Staff Members are working on it? Just curious. I love learning about BYC history and behind-the-scenes work.



Right now Matt (the MAN when it comes to hardware and software) is doing the bulk of the work. @CarpCharacin and I are also online live getting things ready now and then will be doing more after the actual conversion to check and tweak / setup things (well, mostly @CarpCharacin because he's got a MUCH better brain and skill for this stuff than I do).

We also have a bunch of contractors that help out with other aspects of the conversion and site. For example, a guy that is BRILLIANT when it comes to design / graphics. He did the style / theme of the site from the past 2.5 years and also did the style / theme for the conversion.

... but of course there are the BYC moderators, PFMs, and other volunteers that do a TON of work in preparation for and assistance after the update.


----------



## Nifty

Ok, backups are done!

(it's actually a slightly "faster" process because we do them daily, and they are incremental, so we don't have to backup the entire site each day... just the changes)

... the actual UPDATE of the data has begun!!!


----------



## WildBird

Nifty said:


> Right now Matt (the MAN when it comes to hardware and software) is doing the bulk of the work. @CarpCharacin and I are also online live getting things ready now and then will be doing more after the actual conversion to check and tweak / setup things (well, mostly @CarpCharacin because he's got a MUCH better brain and skill for this stuff than I do).
> 
> We also have a bunch of contractors that help out with other aspects of the conversion and site. For example, a guy that is BRILLIANT when it comes to design / graphics. He did the style / theme of the site from the past 2.5 years and also did the style / theme for the conversion.
> 
> ... but of course there are the BYC moderators, PFMs, and other volunteers that do a TON of work in preparation for and assistance after the update.


Interesting! Thanks for doing all that work for us!


----------



## MattW

All systems go!


----------



## kdogg331

Super excited for this! Although I went to check it one last time a few moments before 1 (forgot to before, watching TV )and it closed early  totally understandable though... you guys are crazy staying up so late!!   Maybe tomorrow it will be ready!?  We get real emojis!?


----------



## casportpony

Thanks for the updates guys, hope it all goes well.


----------



## Nifty

MattW said:


> All systems go!


LOL, @MattW joins BYH and makes the best-first-post-ever


----------



## kdogg331

Nifty said:


> LOL, @MattW joins BYH and makes the best-first-post-ever


----------



## kdogg331

Btw LOVE the emojis!! 

Super cool to be able to have a bazillion like I do on my phone. 

And the unique ones to here!

I think this one  is one of my favorites. 

Or maybe this one.



Are we gonna have the flying pig over on BYC!?


----------



## kdogg331

‪The owls outside are sooo loud right now but I love it


----------



## YourRabbitGirl

Nifty said:


> BYC is going through the same upgrade we did here a few months ago, but it's going to take a LOT longer. That being the case, I wanted to start a thread here where peeps could come get updates


Yeah.. i tried to check some threads earlier but its not letting me... I hope the update is for the better. I cant wait to get back to my forums..


----------



## CarpCharacin

YourRabbitGirl said:


> Yeah.. i tried to check some threads earlier but its not letting me... I hope the update is for the better. I cant wait to get back to my forums..


I think it's for the better, the upgrade brings new features, like post reactions.


----------



## Nifty

Things are progressing nicely so far!!!


----------



## rjohns39

Looks like you're making progress, any idea how long until we're back up?


----------



## Nifty

So far everything is going to plan 

Not sure when the site will be ready / live, but we're all still actively working on various tasks at the same time, and I'll keep things posted here.


----------



## CarpCharacin

rjohns39 said:


> Looks like you're making progress, any idea how long until we're back up?


It could still be a few hours, we have a LOT to configure.


----------



## Kiki

MattW said:


> All systems go!


Woot!


----------



## Kiki

CarpCharacin said:


> It could still be a few hours, we have a LOT to configure.


We will not die. 

Don't worry about us.


Y'all do what you need to.

We will .


----------



## Kiki

kdogg331 said:


> Super excited for this! Although I went to check it one last time a few moments before 1 (forgot to before, watching TV )and it closed early  totally understandable though... you guys are crazy staying up so late!!   Maybe tomorrow it will be ready!?  We get real emojis!?


You have a coop to keep you busy today.
Stay outside.


----------



## rjohns39

Speak for yourself kiki


----------



## Kiki

@Nifty @MattW @CarpCharacin 
Here guys, I brought you some breakfast.


----------



## 21hens-incharge

Hanging in there....I have patience.

Many thanks to everyone that is working hard to keep BYC the great site it is everyday. 

Y'all are awesome!


----------



## LickTheCow

Oh dang I really wanted to go on today... Oh well. What’s the new update about?


----------



## CarpCharacin

LickTheCow said:


> Oh dang I really wanted to go on today... Oh well. What’s the new update about?


The site will be back up today.  We're upgrading to the new version of the forum software, like we did here a few months ago.


----------



## LickTheCow

CarpCharacin said:


> The site will be back up today.  We're upgrading to the new version of the forum software, like we did here a few months ago.



Ah, I see. So it’ll be similar to this site’s update?


----------



## CarpCharacin

LickTheCow said:


> Ah, I see. So it’ll be similar to this site’s update?


Yes.


----------



## TwoCrows

Where's my BYC!


----------



## CarpCharacin

TwoCrows said:


> Where's my BYC!


We're working on it!  I'm setting the article permissions now.


----------



## Nifty

Stuff is coming together *VERY *nicely!!!!


----------



## Nifty

I'm most excited about the new BYC homepage!!!

We'll be doing POWs again!!! (like we do here on BYHerds)


----------



## TwoCrows

Great James, I am egg-cited!


----------



## aartwmi

Just be patient folks....
.....I'm gonna toodle around on here to play with the new format.


----------



## Kiki

TwoCrows said:


> Where's my BYC!



🍵🧁. Here, junk food for all this morning.


----------



## N F C

Nice to have this thread to see how things are progressing! Looks like I have time for breakfast, be back soon to catch the latest.


----------



## CarpCharacin

Right now we're running the script that converts the database to a format which allows for unicode emojis, like these 😃🐔
Once that completes, we'll be able to open the site.  We'll still be configuring some things when we first open the site, so there will still be some dust in the air.


----------



## Kiki

CarpCharacin said:


> We're working on it!  I'm setting the article permissions now.


Can you set an automatic spell check in them?


----------



## CarpCharacin

Kiki said:


> Can you set an automatic spell check in them?


I don't think that's an option, it's just that the permissions for add-ons didn't carry over so they have to be reconfigured.  Like who can view the articles, who can create articles, etc.


----------



## Kiki

CarpCharacin said:


> I don't think that's an option, it's just that the permissions for add-ons didn't carry over so they have to be reconfigured.  Like who can view the articles, who can create articles, etc.


I was joking.  Kind of.


----------



## TwoCrows

Kiki said:


> 🍵🧁. Here, junk food for all this morning.


Thanks Kiki, I love to drown my sorrows in junk food!


----------



## TwoCrows

N F C said:


> Nice to have this thread to see how things are progressing! Looks like I have time for breakfast, be back soon to catch the latest.


Good morning Debby!


----------



## Nifty

Wow, I'm probably biased, but I think it's looking REALLY good!!!!

😍


----------



## TwoCrows

Nifty said:


> Wow, I'm probably biased, but I think it's looking REALLY good!!!!
> 
> 😍


🤗


----------



## N F C

Looks like it's time for another cup of coffee (or 2 or 3) ☕


----------



## CarpCharacin

We might be opening BYC very soon.


----------



## TwoCrows

CarpCharacin said:


> We might be opening BYC very soon.


Whoo hoo! 😍


----------



## Duckling and Spider

I think I’m getting old. I don’t know what all those emojis mean.


----------



## CarpCharacin

BYC is back online.


----------



## Nifty

... and we're *LIVE!!

*


----------



## Xerocles

HEY! To all you guys from BYC. . Glad to have company drop by. Enjoy your stay. Glad to have you, and y'all should drop by more often.


----------



## Xerocles

By the way. We like chickens here, too.


----------



## Auroradream26

Good morning all! I guess I'm auroradream26 again on here since that's the account I made last time  I can't wait to see the new update!


----------



## kdogg331

CarpCharacin said:


> I think it's for the better, the upgrade brings new features, like post reactions.



I love that feature!! Cause sometimes like just isn’t enough!! And it reminds me of Facebook 



Kiki said:


> You have a coop to keep you busy today.
> Stay outside.



I can’t work on it by myself!! But I _am _going to configure a pen of some kind so they can go outside and get out of the basement at least during the day before it’s done. And go to the feed store to get shavings.  



rjohns39 said:


> Speak for yourself kiki







Kiki said:


> @Nifty @MattW @CarpCharacin
> Here guys, I brought you some breakfast.
> View attachment 68862



 




TwoCrows said:


> Where's my BYC!







Nifty said:


> I'm most excited about the new BYC homepage!!!
> 
> We'll be doing POWs again!!! (like we do here on BYHerds)



I was gonna ask what a POW is but pic of the week??? Awesome!!! I thought it was some sort of meeting or gathering or event or something 




aartwmi said:


> Just be patient folks....
> .....I'm gonna toodle around on here to play with the new format.



I love it.



Kiki said:


> 🍵🧁. Here, junk food for all this morning.



 



CarpCharacin said:


> Right now we're running the script that converts the database to a format which allows for unicode emojis, like these 😃🐔
> Once that completes, we'll be able to open the site.  We'll still be configuring some things when we first open the site, so there will still be some dust in the air.



I love the e



TwoCrows said:


> Thanks Kiki, I love to drown my sorrows in junk food!



I have cannolis and eclairs too if you want some!!!



Nifty said:


> Wow, I'm probably biased, but I think it's looking REALLY good!!!!
> 
> 😍







N F C said:


> Looks like it's time for another cup of coffee (or 2 or 3) ☕



Anybody got any tea??? Oh wait... this isn’t the café.... my bad. 



Duckling and Spider said:


> I think I’m getting old. I don’t know what all those emojis mean.



 even _I _don’t know what some of them mean and I’ve had smartphones with tons of them for a few years haha never use most of them!!! These ones are awesome though!! Wonder if my phone ones would work now? I know I’ve accidentally pasted them before instead of BYC ones and it just deleted them. Wonder if they would stay now or convert to BYCs like FB does instead of deleting them... ????



CarpCharacin said:


> BYC is back online.







Nifty said:


> ... and we're *LIVE!!
> 
> *







Xerocles said:


> HEY! To all you guys from BYC. . Glad to have company drop by. Enjoy your stay. Glad to have you, and y'all should drop by more often.



Thank you! Planning on it!!!



Xerocles said:


> By the way. We like chickens here, too.View attachment 68863



Love her!!! She looks like my girl!!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

kdogg331 said:


> even _I _don’t know what some of them mean and I’ve had smartphones with tons of them for a few years haha never use most of them!!! These ones are awesome though!! Wonder if my phone ones would work now? I know I’ve accidentally pasted them before instead of BYC ones and it just deleted them. Wonder if they would stay now or convert to BYCs like FB does instead of deleting them... ????


I don’t do FB, but before the last upgrade BYC allowed phone emojis.


----------



## kdogg331

Duckling and Spider said:


> I don’t do FB, but before the last upgrade BYC allowed phone emojis.



Apparently they now allow them. 

Although there are so many to choose from now here we may not need them! LOL


----------



## kdogg331

I wish we could get the flying pig over on BYC though lol @Nifty


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Ugh! You children and your emojis. 😝


----------



## kdogg331

Duckling and Spider said:


> Ugh! You children and your emojis. 😝


----------



## Kiki




----------



## Kiki

@casportpony


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Kiki said:


> @casportpony


What the heck is happening?


----------



## casportpony

Hi everyone!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

casportpony said:


> Hi everyone!


Why are we here?!


----------



## casportpony

Shawluvsbirds said:


> What the heck is happening?


BYC is broken.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

casportpony said:


> BYC is broken.


Obviously.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Oh well... 
Goodnight!


----------



## casportpony

Shawluvsbirds said:


> Oh well...
> Goodnight!


Goodnight!


----------



## Kiki

I'm late.


----------



## kdogg331

Wait.... is this what happened to it!? I can’t remember if this was the same day it went down for two hours or not 😂🙈🙈


----------



## Kiki

kdogg331 said:


> Wait.... is this what happened to it!? I can’t remember if this was the same day it went down for two hours or not 😂🙈🙈


Yes and no...a few of us did come over here to check when BYC went down the other day but no it was not because of this update.


----------



## kdogg331

Kiki said:


> Yes and no...a few of us did come over here to check when BYC went down the other day but no it was not because of this update.


Oh okay that makes sense!! That day though... the 20th... that was the day it went down? Seems so long ago 😂


----------



## Kiki

I'm ready.


----------



## Baby Duck

Kiki said:


> I'm ready.


Is is about to update on BYC?


----------



## Kiki

Baby Duck said:


> Is is about to update on BYC?


Not yet but soon.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds




----------



## Chookwagn

Im here now


----------



## Baby Duck

Chookwagn said:


> Im here now


----------



## Chookwagn

Loving this Brown.....................


----------



## Baby Duck

Chookwagn said:


> Loving this Brown.....................


It is nice. Check out the emojis!


----------



## Kiki

Check out your profile banner option too.
Click on your profile page.


----------



## Baby Duck

Kiki said:


> Check out your profile banner option too.
> Click on your profile page.


Are they adding that to BYC??


----------



## Kiki

Yes.  


Baby Duck said:


> Are they adding that to BYC??


----------



## Chookwagn

Kiki said:


> Check out your profile banner option too.
> Click on your profile page.


Where does the banner go?


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Kiki said:


> Check out your profile banner option too.
> Click on your profile page.


Cool!


----------



## Kiki

Baby Duck said:


> Are they adding that to BYC??


Yes


----------



## Kiki

Chookwagn said:


> Where does the banner go?


On your profile page.
Like this:


----------



## Kiki

The ads are driving me insane.


----------



## Kiki

I'm not used to seeing them.


----------



## Chookwagn

ugh i have turned all the notifications off and im still getting emails!


----------



## casportpony

Kiki said:


> I'm ready.


Me too!


----------



## Nifty

Wow, y'all got the jump on me.

I'll probably start a new thread and lock this one once things start up and we put BYC in Maint. Mode.

Hopefully it will just be for a very short time


----------



## Baby Duck

Chookwagn said:


> ugh i have turned all the notifications off and im still getting emails!


Go to the top, push unwatch thread, then watch again but make sure you push “without receiving emails”.


----------



## Chookwagn

Baby Duck said:


> Go to the top, push unwatch thread, then watch again but make sure you push “without receiving emails”.


Thank you!


----------



## Baby Duck

Chookwagn said:


> Thank you!


No problem!


----------



## Conan

Great. Now there are multiple sites to check regularly. By that, I mean two. I'm slow.


----------



## Chookwagn

oooo What does "exploring the pasture" mean


----------



## casportpony

Kiki said:


> Check out your profile banner option too.
> Click on your profile page.


I love that feature!


----------



## casportpony




----------



## R2elk

Kiki said:


> The ads are driving me insane.


Golden Herd is only $20 a year vs $60 for a PFM.


----------



## Kiki

Baby Duck said:


> Go to the top, push unwatch thread, then watch again but make sure you push “without receiving emails”.


Where is the green I when I need it?


----------



## Kiki

Conan said:


> Great. Now there are multiple sites to check regularly. By that, I mean two. I'm slow.


Wash your damn plate!


----------



## R2elk

casportpony said:


> Me too!


I've never had an issue.  The only email I have ever gotten from BYH was the joining email.


----------



## Kiki

Is that a spider on her plate?


----------



## Baby Duck

Kiki said:


> Is that a spider on her plate?


Looks like it.


----------



## Conan

Kiki said:


> Wash your damn plate!


I'm still slow.


----------



## Kiki

Conan said:


> I'm still slow.


Will you upload the whole picture here please?
Your avatar is small I want to see the whole thing.


----------



## Conan

That isn't a plate. It's a pot that was left in the sink at work over the weekend. I found it that way, and took a pic of that greasy spider.


----------



## Kiki

Wait...I clicked on it.

Is that a plate in your sink full of egg mess with the spider on it?


----------



## Kiki

Conan said:


> That isn't a plate. It's a pot that was left in the sink at work over the weekend. I found it that way, and took a pic of that greasy spider.


Oh my God I would have killed the pot user.


----------



## R2elk

Kiki said:


> Wash your damn plate!


Heck no, she can just lick it clean.


----------



## Kiki

I cannot stand dirty dishes in my sink.


----------



## Conan

Kiki said:


> Will you upload the whole picture here please?
> Your avatar is small I want to see the whole thing.


----------



## Kiki

R2elk said:


> Heck no, she can just lick it clean.


Don't be giving her any dirty ideas.


----------



## Kiki

What in the world were they cooking?


----------



## Conan

Kiki said:


> Oh my God I would have killed the pot user.


Dude. I never leave **** in the sink. Animals.


----------



## Conan

Kiki said:


> What in the world were they cooking?


I don't know! I don't ask.


----------



## Kiki

Conan said:


> I don't know! I don't ask.


Find out.
Please.
Then hit them with the dirty pot.


----------



## R2elk

Kiki said:


> I cannot stand dirty dishes in my sink.


I don't leave dirty dishes in my sink.  I leave them on the counters.


----------



## R2elk

Kiki said:


> Find out.
> Please.
> Then hit them with the dirty pot.


Don't give her ideas.


----------



## Kiki

Bbs


----------



## Conan

Kiki said:


> Find out.
> Please.
> Then hit them with the dirty pot.


How the heck are you not just born? 
Also, that crap sat in the sink over the weekend. I'm positive it was my boss. They're the only slobs.


----------



## Conan

R2elk said:


> I don't leave dirty dishes in my sink.  I leave them on the counters.


Animal!


----------



## R2elk

Conan said:


> Animal!


At least I keep the sink clean.


----------



## R2elk

Conan said:


> How the heck are you not just born?


She is a Golden Herd Member and has made "not just born" her custom title.  GHM on BYH is the equivalent of PFM on BYC.


----------



## Nifty

To avoid any confusion, I'm locking this thread and starting a new one:






						BYC 2021-02-03 Update
					

I'll be updating this post / thread with any info regarding the BYC upgrade / update :)  Please keep this thread SPECIFICALLY to questions about the BYC Upgrade.  General chat can go into other areas of BYHerds, for example, this general BYC chat...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Nifty

General chat can go into other areas of BYHerds, for example, this general BYC chat:





						BYC's Chat
					

o_O Testing the new features.



					www.backyardherds.com


----------

